# JL Audio JX1000/1



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been looking at amps and I have come across this: Amazon.com: Used and New: JX1000/1D - JL Audio Monoblock 1000W RMS Class D Amplifier

For about $260 shipped NEW.

I've looked at a slew of other amps but I feel this one is best for the price.
My budget was $200 but I think this is worth the extra $60.

What do you think? Any other amps I should consider compared to this at the price?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as you don't plan to ever need a 1ohm stable amp it looks pretty good for the money, although a little light on fusing at 80A. The JBL GTO-1001EZ is rated at the same power/ohm and uses 120A fusing, and it is $275 at sonic. Not that fusing is everything, just giving you something to think about. Or how about the Alpine MRX-M100 or MRX-M110. Audiosavings has them for $245 and $280.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

What subwoofers and how many do you plan to use?


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

I plan to run a single Dayton 12 at 4ohms.
Most likely using vented enclosure to 31hz.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

At 4 OHM, you know you'll be powering a single 4 OHM SVC woofer with 500 W with that JX1000.1D, right?


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

The single 4 Ohm sub is rated for 700 watts.


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> As long as you don't plan to ever need a 1ohm stable amp it looks pretty good for the money, although a little light on fusing at 80A. The JBL GTO-1001EZ is rated at the same power/ohm and uses 120A fusing, and it is $275 at sonic. Not that fusing is everything, just giving you something to think about. Or how about the Alpine MRX-M100 or MRX-M110. Audiosavings has them for $245 and $280.


I don't plan on 1 Ohm ever.
The JBL's and Alpine's are also look very good.
*The JBL has a 24db octave slope vs the 12db on the JL and Alpine.*

The JBL is also rated a bit higher at 650 watts at 4 Ohms which may benefit me (Dayton 12 HO is rated at 700 watts for 4 Ohms).

Right now it's a toss up between the JL and JBL.
Thanks for those suggestions.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

A couple hundred and you can get a used 1000/1 from JL and it'd be flexible or a HD750 


Sent from your mom's WiFi using Tapatalk


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

From reading I'm hearing a lot more about the HD amps and it being compared to JL. 
I'm not sure if I want to go used anymore esp if I have to spend more $$.
I'm already going over the $200 budget as it is.

EDIT: To complicate things I have a local seller who offered a JL 1000/1 for $300 (dropped from $350).
I know it's a great deal -- but I just can't spend $300.
What do you think? I take risk of used equipment but the headroom it gives is a plus.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

shado said:


> From reading I'm hearing a lot more about the HD amps and it being compared to JL.
> I'm not sure if I want to go used anymore esp if I have to spend more $$.
> I'm already going over the $200 budget as it is.
> 
> ...



If the amplifier is in good condition and works like it should and you have tested it, I'd say go for it. That amp is flexible. You'll be able to use pretty much any subwoofers and still have the power on tab.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I have used the jl jx 1000/1 and that amp is amazing. It puts out all 1000 of those watts. To be honest with you at 2 ohms I couldnt hear a difference between the jx 1000/1 and slash 1000/1. The jx 1000/1 doesn't get hot either. There is a thread that i made where i posted the internals of my jx 1000/1. I highly recommend that amp. I can't lie the 80 amps of fusing bothered me but once you connect it and set the gains correctly all of that goes out the window.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

cleansoundz said:


> I have used the jl jx 1000/1 and that amp is amazing. It puts out all 1000 of those watts. To be honest with you at 2 ohms I couldnt hear a difference between the jx 1000/1 and slash 1000/1. The jx 1000/1 doesn't get hot either. There is a thread that i made where i posted the internals of my jx 1000/1. I highly recommend that amp. I can't lie the 80 amps of fusing bothered me but once you connect it and set the gains correctly all of that goes out the window.



At a 4 OHM load, he may be left wanting more though.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Very true.


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmm.... I wish I was more comfortable on paying $300 for the used 1000.
I'll see what happens the next couple paychecks... maybe price will go down.

On another note... I could always get the DVC and wire it to 2 ohms.
But Dayton has not replied back to my e-mail about why the SVC and DVC differ so much in the specs that the modeling in WinISD is significantly different (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ho-dvc-vs-svc-[sub-parameters-different].html).


----------

